# is my dog fat?



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

I was surprised to discover he's gained several pounds since last year...his torso and butt look a lot thicker than before. what do you think?

(I realized I was accidentally overfeeding him his entire life. Now I'm feeding him the appropriate 2 cups per day, with a new kibble that is lower calories, so he should lose weight, right. He's only lost 1 lb in a month...probably gets a few too many milk bones but I don't think it's physically possible for me to feed him less...)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Duplicate post, sorry


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Impossible to tell from the photo!
What's he weighing in at these days? He's about the same size as Dad, who never gets over 70#.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi! He used to be 69 his whole life. He weighed 73 in May! I changed foods 3x since then and now he's 71.5. The new kibble is very low in calories so I am worried I'm not feeding enough?! We have been pretty sedentary bc of the heat I suppose...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's probably a perfect adult weight for him, +/- a pound


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He looked great to me when I saw him last month. You have about 3-5 pounds either way that would be OK.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I think he looks great!! My guy is always hungry, he gets 2 cups a day & it doesn't seem to be enough. My vet has me feeding him green beans, not salted, and carrots every day.. empty calories, but fillers...


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

OK, thank you! I wonder what caused him to gain weight...

Neeko, I have tried the same. I tried giving fruits or veggies sometimes as treats or on his kibble but he's so picky he just refuses to eat them. So annoying.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dad won't touch fruits or veggies, either. Also won't eat pretzels, go figure!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I think he is a good pet weight, but not what I would call hard working condition. That said he does have plenty of coat that may add some pounds in the pictures and no one would really be able to give you an answer without putting their hands on him. I know if I take a picture of Fisher from a certain angle he looks a bit chunky due to his hair lol. But its actually the opposite, I struggle to keep enough weight on him due to how much training we do. He needs four cups a day of ProPlan Sport just to keep weight on him but between field training and a field golden sister that runs his butt at home he is always on the move lol!


----------

